# Bible-believing Seminary that Does Not Deconstruct the Bible



## InerrantBible (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello.

I am looking for a Bible-believing seminary where the faculty do NOT deconstruct and pick apart the Bible.

Can someone help me find a Bible-believing seminary that does not deconstruct the Bible or engage in textual criticism?

Does any such seminary exist?

Thank you in advance

__________
Samuel
lay-person, Korean Presbyterian Church Abroad (KPCA)
La Mirada, CA


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome to the board. Please fix yourself a signature so folks know how to address you. See the link under Useful Links below.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 19, 2020)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is conservative and confessional. They are dedicated to the supremacy of Scripture. 









Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


Preparing students to serve Christ and His church through biblical, experiential, and practical ministry.




prts.edu

Reactions: Like 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## InerrantBible (Aug 19, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is conservative and confessional. They are dedicated to the supremacy of Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## InerrantBible (Aug 19, 2020)

Are there any seminaries where the graduates enter ministry in the OPC or URCNA?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 19, 2020)

InerrantBible said:


> Are there any seminaries where the graduates enter ministry in the OPC or URCNA?


We have men that graduate from here and enter many denominations.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 19, 2020)

Actually, textual criticism is a good and useful thing, as long as it's "lower criticism" and not "higher criticism." The latter has long been practiced by liberals and neo-orthodox (are there any of those guys still around?) in order to denigrate the Scriptures. The former studies the various manuscripts of the Bible in order to determine the most accurate text.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 19, 2020)

Reformed Theological Seminary (several campuses) holds to the inerrancy and authority of Scripture - essentially the position of the Westminster Standards. So do many other seminaries in the U.S.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2020)

Most every NAPARC seminary would fit that bill. Of course, what one means by "deconstruct" probably factors as well. Unless you are a King James Onlyist, textual criticism is inevitable and comes with the Greek text. Do you perhaps mean "Higher Criticism" instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 19, 2020)

Many OPC fellas come from the Westminister Theological Seminary in Philadelphia campus. What has your session advised you?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 19, 2020)

jwithnell said:


> Many OPC fellas come from the Westminister Theological Seminary in Philadelphia campus. What has your session advised you?



I would second this question, along with some other questions.

Is your goal to enter the ministry when you graduate? Have you talked to your session at all about feeling a call to the ministry? If so, have they confirmed that you have gifts and an external call? Have you taught any Sabbath schools? 

I would suggest talking to your pastor as well. Try to spend time with him before rushing off to seminary. 

The last thing you want to do is call yourself with no external call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Most every NAPARC seminary would fit that bill.



How many NAPARC seminaries are there? Off the top of my head, I can think of Erskine (ARP) which is OK but might not be the best choice for folks not heading into the ARP, Covenant (PCA) which might not be the best choice and RPTS (RPCNA) which qualifies the Westminster Standards with the RPCNA's "Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church".


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2020)

Edward said:


> How many NAPARC seminaries are there? Off the top of my head, I can think of Erskine (ARP) which is OK but might not be the best choice for folks not heading into the ARP, Covenant (PCA) which might not be the best choice and RPTS (RPCNA) which qualifies the Westminster Standards with the RPCNA's "Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church".



I meant loosely in the NAPARC orbit, not officially affiliated. I'm fairly certain that none of the "reformed" seminaries (RTS, WTS, etc) teach Derridean philosophy.


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2020)

Edward said:


> How many NAPARC seminaries are there? Off the top of my head, I can think of Erskine (ARP) which is OK but might not be the best choice for folks not heading into the ARP, Covenant (PCA) which might not be the best choice and RPTS (RPCNA) which qualifies the Westminster Standards with the RPCNA's "Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church".



I believe City Seminary of Sacramento and Heidelberg Theological Seminary are affiliated with the RCUS. 

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is jointly affiliated with two NAPARC denominations (FRCNA and HRCNA).

There are also many smaller seminaries affiliated with individual churches or presbyteries of the PCA, most notably Knox Theological Seminary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2020)

If by no textual criticism you mean a strict textual preservationist approach and essentially KJV-only, you'll have much more limited options. I think Puritan Seminary defaults to the KJV, but I think I've heard uses an eclectic Majority Text in at least one class. Geneva Reformed Seminary (FPCNA) is probably the closest, but they don't have much interaction with NAPARC churches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 19, 2020)

Edward said:


> How many NAPARC seminaries are there? Off the top of my head, I can think of Erskine (ARP) which is OK but might not be the best choice for folks not heading into the ARP, Covenant (PCA) which might not be the best choice and RPTS (RPCNA) which qualifies the Westminster Standards with the RPCNA's "Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church".



There's also the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary in Hamilton, Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Jager (Aug 19, 2020)

Mid-America Reformed Seminary (MARS) is the main one for the URCNA.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2020)

De Jager said:


> Mid-America Reformed Seminary (MARS) is the main one for the URCNA.



But technically non-denominational.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

